# All Ords daily charts



## fibonacciphil (13 July 2011)

Is there a website where I can view daily charts for the All Ords (XAO) for each day going back for a year? I can't seem to find one.


----------



## Boggo (13 July 2011)

*Re: Daily charts All Ords*



fibonacciphil said:


> Is there a website where I can view daily charts for the All Ords (XAO) for each day going back for a year? I can't seem to find one.




http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^AORD


----------



## fibonacciphil (21 July 2011)

*Re: Daily charts All Ords*



Boggo said:


> http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^AORD




Thanks Boggo. Great site for info, but can't see where I could view a daily chart for a particular day in the past. Can only see the previous five days at best. Am I missing something?


----------



## Boggo (21 July 2011)

*Re: Daily charts All Ords*



fibonacciphil said:


> Thanks Boggo. Great site for info, but can't see where I could view a daily chart for a particular day in the past. Can only see the previous five days at best. Am I missing something?




You may not be able to, try this then, they may have what you want.
The software will run delayed data indefinitely.

http://www.incrediblecharts.com/free-charting_software/free_download.php


----------

